# Michael Owen



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Michael Owen walks into a bar and grabs a woman’s bottom.

She turned to him and said "'ere you're a little forward aren't you"


MHS...Rob


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

dohh  

8)


----------



## 88765 (May 9, 2005)

Ha Ha, Our family are mad lfc fans so u can imagine the carry on when my daughter and i were shopping at Macro nr Queens ferry a few months ago when Michael Owen walked in with his fiance and daughter.
My daughter asked for his autograph while i stood in shock, To my daughters total embarassment i proceded to follow him round the shop like a lost puppy for an hour and a half trying to pluck up the courage to talk to him, In the end he left with his shopping ect and i was still there just gawping.
I felt too traumatised to do any shopping myself so we came home me still kicking myself for missing my chance to convince him to come back to liverpool and my daughter kicking me for making a show of her.
Every time we pass the place now i look and sigh and so does my daughter :roll:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Author Message 
Shellflan



> My daughter asked for his autograph while i stood in shock, To my daughters total embarassment i proceded to follow him round the shop like a lost puppy for an hour and a half trying to pluck up the courage to talk to him


 :lol: Talking about it helps with the recovery :lol:

There will be quite a few reading this that would think, huh, just talk to him, thing is if you idlelise someone, especially a sportsman, that can prove differcult.

As for me though, I always remember something that was said when I was younger, when meeting famous people, always remember they have to go to the toilet just like everyone else (toned it down for here) :wink: , have never had a problem when I've come across the famous.

Good luck tonight.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94664 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Shellflan,
Totally agree with Homers comments.
I was once the kid chasing the Bobby Moores,George Bests and Gordon Banks.I could go on and on.Rarely was an autograph turned down. Now I train the famous household names, Wilbur Smith,Chris Ryan,footballers in abundance.They will all spend a few minutes with their fans,if the time is right.Next time get in there and blag some Real Madrid tickets.
Regards, Kieron


----------



## 88765 (May 9, 2005)

Yeah i should of asked for something but u know how it is  Anyway thanks for the support for tonite hopefuly i can come back on here tomoro and sing our praises :wink: 
Take care 
michelle


----------

